# شرح برنامج الـ OrCAd PSpice



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الدرس الأول 
أنا كتبت موضوع بعنوان " موضوع يجدر بك أن تقرأه " لشرح هذا البرنامج وضعت فيه درسين و توقفت ارجوا المعذرة لظروف الإختبارات و الصور قد مسحت من الموقع فأرجو التحميل بسرعة و أنا حاولت رفعها في المنتدى لكن ما مضبط معي المهم نبدأ مستعينين بالله
نبدأ على بركة الله
أولا نٌعرف على أ ي نسخة نعمل
OrCAD PSpice A/D, Release 9
Demo یعني نسخة لیست Professional و النسخة
دائماً تكون الدروس للمبتدأین صعبة قلیلاً لكن لا تقلق مع الممارسة یكون كل شيء على ما یرام
في الدرس الأول سوف نعرف (إن شاء الله) ما یلي
project كیفیة إنشاء مشروع
رسم الدائرة
إخراج النواتج

هذه ايقونة البرنامج​ 




 



 













وهذه نافذة البرنامج التي سوف نرسم فيها الدائرة ثم الرسمة التالية نريد إضافة مصدر DC و هو واضح من الرسمة التالية و كما تشاهد هناك لونان أحمر لإضافة المصدر و أخضر لإضافة الأوامر و إذا كانت الأوامر( وهي التي تسمى Library) موجودة لست بحاجة لإضافتها


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الثاني 

التعامل مع المصدر AC





























و في هذه الصورة توضيح لمعنى VOFF


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الثالث 

التعامل مع المصدر AC بدلالة التردد ( و هو مفيد في تصميم الفلاتر Filters في معرفة خرج الدائرة )


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الرابع 
التعامل مع المصدر Pulse الذي يولد النبضات 


























و أخيرا ً هذا شرح يوضح الأوامر للمصدر


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

نحن الآن تعرفنا على أغلب المصادر التي تواجه الطالب مثل DC و AC و Pulse و التي من خلالها تستطيع أن تقلع في الدوائر وفي رسمها و تصميمها بمعرفتك لمنحنى الدخل و الخرج (( ارجو أن أكون وفقت للشرح خاصة للمبتدأين ))


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الخامس 
 التعامل مع منحنى الدخل و الخرج و المقارنة بينهما و معرفة الـ phase shift بينهما بطريقة Lissajous 

أولاً مقدمة عن طريقة Lissajous في حساب الـ phase shift بين الدخل و الخرج (( أو أي منحنيين )) 













بعد ذلك ندخل على الدائرة 



























في الرسمة السابقة تمت المقارنة بين منحنى الدخل و الخرج ​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

الدرس السادس 
وضع أكثر من قيمة للمقاومة ( أو مكثف أو ملف ) و مدى تأثير تغير المقاومة على أي عنصر في الدائرة ( و أغلب الأحيان مدى تأثيره على الخرج ) و هو أمر مهم جداُ و أرجو أن يتم التركيز على هذا الدرس 
























































النتيجة


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 فبراير 2009)

ارجو أن أكون وفقت في الطرح و ارجو التحميل بسرعة قبل فقدان الصور


----------



## eexee2006 (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت حبيت استفسر على كيفيت حساب delay and power dispation
انا مصمم logic circiut ياليت توضح لى طريقة حسابها


----------



## Eng_Bandar (25 فبراير 2009)

ارجو توضيح السؤال أكثر


----------



## Eng_Bandar (25 فبراير 2009)

الدرس السابع 
كيفية إضافة قيمة بدائية للمكثف (( يعني بعد ما يتم شحنه )) أو للملف


----------



## Eng_Bandar (25 فبراير 2009)

توضيح لبعض الأوامر


----------



## Eng_Bandar (25 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الثامن

اترككم مع الصور


----------



## eexee2006 (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بنسبه لسؤالى عن delay and power dispation
على سبيل المثال انا قمت بتصميم AND Gate
عن طريق CMOS (complementary metal-oxide-semiconductor)
استفسار عباره كيف احسب البور المطلوب لكي تشتغل الدائره
وايضا عن كيفيت حساب مقدار تاخر signal output عن signal input


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع ونامل ان تكمل الشرح للاعضاء


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2009)

eexee2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بنسبه لسؤالى عن delay and power dispation
> على سبيل المثال انا قمت بتصميم and gate
> عن طريق cmos (complementary metal-oxide-semiconductor)
> ...


 
أخي أعتذر لك ليس عندي علم أما تقدم الإشارة وتأخرها يتضح عندما تطبق الدائرة بدلالة الوقت و تشوف الفرق بين الدخل و الخرج


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع ونامل ان تكمل الشرح للاعضاء


أشكرك أخي محمد القبالي شكر كثير ولا تنسى أنك ممن شجعني على هذا الموضوع في " موضوع يجدر بك أن تقرأه " فلك الشكر و التقدير


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2009)

الدرس التاسع 
مدى تأثير الـ diode على الخرج و التعرف كذلك على كيفية إضافته
















طيب ما الذي سوف يحدث لو أضفنا مكثف على التوازي مع المقاومة 






النتيجة




إذاً اترك خيالك مع هذه الإضافات​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2009)

الدرس العاشر
مدى تأثير الـ Zener على الخرج 




















طيب لو أحد منا قال لماذا لا تضيف مصدر من نوع AC وتشوف تأثير Zener على الخرج


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الحادي عشر 
معرفة الترانزستور و عمله كمكبر


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الثاني عشر 
معرفة op amp و سوف نستخدمه كـ Inverting Amplifier

ما هو الـ Inverting Amplifier شاهد الصورة التالية


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2009)

إنني من خلال هذه الدروس أحسس المهندس باسمه و أنه ليس كالفني يعني خرج الدائرة يعني للمهندس الكثير من المعاني و إنني ايضاً أضع للطالب معمل مصغر في بيته يصمم و يفكر و يدرس و أخيراً يتخذ القرار من خلال هذا البرنامج و الآن ابدأ أيها الطالب و صمم و جرب الدوائر بنفسك بدون تعب و ستجد المتعة الحقيقية .


----------



## غيث الشرباتي (26 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز جداً
طريقة شرحك رائعة ومميزة
بصراحة من أفضل طرق الشرح التي رأيتها 

مشكور جداً هلى مجهودك


----------



## Eng_Bandar (27 فبراير 2009)

غيث الشرباتي قال:


> ممتاز جداً
> طريقة شرحك رائعة ومميزة
> بصراحة من أفضل طرق الشرح التي رأيتها
> 
> مشكور جداً هلى مجهودك


 
لا شكر على واجب المهم الفائدة


----------



## Eng_Bandar (27 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الثالث عشر 
معرفة كيفية إضافة الـ switch في الدائرة و مدى تأثيره فيها


----------



## Eng_Bandar (27 فبراير 2009)

الدرس الرابع عشر 
معرفة كيفية رسم المقدار بالـ dB و رسم الـ phase و كذلك استخدام الأمر Param الذي تم شرحه مسبقاً


----------



## Eng_Bandar (1 مارس 2009)

يبدو أنه ما في تفاعل مع الشرح يمكن يرجع السبب لعدم توفر البرنامج تفضلوا حملوا النسخة الأصلية (Demo ) من الشركة مباشرة
http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/pages/downloads.aspx#demo


----------



## Eng_Bandar (2 مارس 2009)

الدرس الخامس عشر 
معرفة عامة حول 555 Timer


----------



## shemaili (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاك الله خير اخوي..شرح رائع ومفيد..
والله يجعله في موازين اعمالك ان شاء الله


----------



## جميل بن عنق (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المجهود الرائع حول التعريف بالبرنامج ولكن هل يمكن عمل محاكاة للميكروكنترورول والميكروبروسور بأستخدام هدا البرنامج أرجوا الإفادة في أقرب وقت


وشكرا لكم


----------



## م م ص ع ح (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ياليت يكون هناك شرح لـ layout
شاكر لك وأسأل الله أن يجعل العمل في موازين حسناتك


----------



## ruf (24 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ruf (24 مارس 2009)

بالمناسبة هذا رابط لهذا البرنامج الممتاز وباخر اصدارhttp://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=114993


----------



## عبدالله.ك (1 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة رائع جدا

عنجد استفدت منه 

بارك الله فيك 


احترامي


----------



## عبدالله حمزة (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## عبدالله حمزة (19 أبريل 2009)

:67::67::67::9::59: جيدجدا"


----------



## الكترونيك (20 أبريل 2009)

أريد فهم مبدأ إستخدام (Etable (ABM لإستعماله في المقارنة بين Dephasage بين 2 signal of PLL


----------



## م/أحمد الشعراوي (21 أبريل 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الجعاري (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي بندر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Bandar (2 يوليو 2009)

مبروك على إنتهاء الإختبارات

قريباً كيفية تشبيك الـ Transformer في الـ PSpice و كذلك تشبيك الـ dependent sources في الـ PSpice


----------



## ادور (2 يوليو 2009)

رائع والله ومشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## Eng_Bandar (2 يوليو 2009)

لا شكر على واجب 
و مشكور ادور على المرور


----------



## Eng_Bandar (7 يوليو 2009)

كيفية تشبيك الـ Transformer في الـ PSpice


----------



## Eng_Bandar (7 يوليو 2009)

تشبيك الـ dependent source في الـ PSpice


----------



## Eng_Bandar (9 يوليو 2009)

قريباً (AM (Amplitude Modulation في الـ PSpice


----------



## Eng_Bandar (12 يوليو 2009)

تشبيك (AM (Amplitude Modulation في الـ PSpice


----------



## Eng_Bandar (12 يوليو 2009)

قريباً في PSpice الـ Laplace function


----------



## الفارس ايوب (12 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك على هالشرح الجميل


----------



## Eng_Bandar (13 يوليو 2009)

*الـ Laplace function*​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (13 يوليو 2009)

قريباً محاكاة الـ Oscillators في الـ PSpice


----------



## Eng_Bandar (13 يوليو 2009)

محاكاة الـ Oscillators في الـ PSpice


----------



## Eng_Bandar (13 يوليو 2009)

إليكم دائرة أخرى لمحاكاة الـ Oscillator


----------



## Eng_Bandar (13 يوليو 2009)

لاحظ أيها الأخ الحبيب أن الدائرة خرجها AC مع أنه لا يوجد دخل AC وهذه فكرة عمل الـ Oscillator 
فلو سؤلت ما هي الدائرة التي لها خرج وليس لها دخل هذا هو الجواب 

ارجوا أن أكون وفقت في طرح الفكرة للإخوة الكرام

والآن أيها المهندس النشط ابحث في النت عن هذه الدوائر و عمل لها محاكاة ستجد المتعة الحقيقة في عالم الهندسة


----------



## جرح آهاتي (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي المهندس ,,, وبارك فيك


----------



## Eng_Bandar (13 يوليو 2009)

عمل دائرة تكامل ( يعني تدخل sin الخرج يكون cos )


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن الروبى (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng_Bandar (7 أغسطس 2009)

الدرس الثالث و العشرون و الأخير 
مقدمة في digital gates
في الصور التالية بيان في كيفية عمل دوائر منطقية


----------



## Eng_Bandar (7 أغسطس 2009)

و أخيراً أقول تم بحمد الله إكمال الدروس في برنامج الـ OrCAD PSpice والآن يمكن لإي طالب أكمل هذه الدروس أن يبحث في النت عن دروس و عن كتب و عن مقالات يزيد حصيلته العلمية في هذا البرنامج و لن يجد صعوبة في فهم الدروس لأن الأساس متوفر عنده .​ 
ارجو أن أكون وفقت في الشرح و جمع ما ينبغي من المواضيع التي تساعد الطالب في فهم برنامج يعد من أقوى البرامج في تحليل الدوائر.​ 
لا أنسى أن أشكر كل من ساهم في الشرح من أسئلة و مشاركات و تشجيع .​ 
ما كان مني من صواب فمن الله و ما كان مني من خطأ فمن نفسي و الشيطان و آخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين . ​ 
و إلى لقاء قريب في برنامج آخر​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الأعضاء بصراحة ما شفت أحد وضع مشاركة و حاول يستخدم البرنامج علشان الواحد يحسن أن الدروس وصلت بشكل صحيح و ما يكون فيها أي لبس و كذلك يحمسني أني أقوم بشرح برنامج آخر و إلا على كذا يكون فيه إحباط وركود خاصة في البرامج الهندسية التي أميل لها بقوة فهي اليوم طريق التقنية الحديثة 

هاه يا شباب فيه نشاط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 أكتوبر 2009)

وبالمناسبة ارجو من الإدارة الموقرة تثبيت الموضوع للأهمية


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## Mr.COUGAR (2 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس الحفراوي قال:


> و أخيراً أقول تم بحمد الله إكمال الدروس في برنامج الـ orcad pspice والآن يمكن لإي طالب أكمل هذه الدروس أن يبحث في النت عن دروس و عن كتب و عن مقالات يزيد حصيلته العلمية في هذا البرنامج و لن يجد صعوبة في فهم الدروس لأن الأساس متوفر عنده .​
> ارجو أن أكون وفقت في الشرح و جمع ما ينبغي من المواضيع التي تساعد الطالب في فهم برنامج يعد من أقوى البرامج في تحليل الدوائر.​
> لا أنسى أن أشكر كل من ساهم في الشرح من أسئلة و مشاركات و تشجيع .​
> ما كان مني من صواب فمن الله و ما كان مني من خطأ فمن نفسي و الشيطان و آخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين . ​
> و إلى لقاء قريب في برنامج آخر​


فناااااااااااااااااااان والله..يا باش مهندس.
والله هذي دروس قيمة جدا عن هذا البرنامج الرهيب..أسال الله ان يضعها في ميزان حسناتك..:20:


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جدا 
لدي مشكلة
لا أجد مكتبة eval.old في مكتبة البرنامج ولم اعرف من اين احملها فقد بحثت كثيرا جدا وضاع مني كثير من الوقت هل من مساعدة تقدمها لي استاذنا المهندس الحفراوي


----------



## المهندس معاوية (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزال الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله
هل تستطيع إعادة الصور المفقودة؟


----------



## KwSalem (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله ماقصرت ياخ المهندس الحفراوي ابي استفسر وين احصل على النسخة الاصليه على سي دي هل له محل يبيع البرنامج واذا كان لها محل هل له في الكويت فرع ارجووو الايفاده


----------



## المهندس معاوية (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Aysar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس ....
اود اسألك عن طريقة التحميل

وشكرا


----------



## Eng_Bandar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

mr.cougar قال:


> فناااااااااااااااااااان والله..يا باش مهندس.
> والله هذي دروس قيمة جدا عن هذا البرنامج الرهيب..أسال الله ان يضعها في ميزان حسناتك..:20:


 
أشكرك أخوي على هذا الإطراء و الله يتقبل منا و منكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## Eng_Bandar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ابومازن المغرب قال:


> رائع جدا
> لدي مشكلة
> لا أجد مكتبة eval.old في مكتبة البرنامج ولم اعرف من اين احملها فقد بحثت كثيرا جدا وضاع مني كثير من الوقت هل من مساعدة تقدمها لي استاذنا المهندس الحفراوي


 
هلا أخوي معلش على التأخير بسبب ظروف صعبة 
شف يمكن النسخة ديمو أو في النسخ الجديدة يتم تغيير بعض اسماء المكاتب ارجو منك أنك تضع اسم نسخة التي تتعامل معها


----------



## Eng_Bandar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس معاوية قال:


> جزال الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله
> هل تستطيع إعادة الصور المفقودة؟


 
أخوي موجودة الصور لم تمسح


----------



## Eng_Bandar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

kwsalem قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله ماقصرت ياخ المهندس الحفراوي ابي استفسر وين احصل على النسخة الاصليه على سي دي هل له محل يبيع البرنامج واذا كان لها محل هل له في الكويت فرع ارجووو الايفاده


 
أخوي موجودة النسخة الأصلية على النت متوفرة


----------



## Eng_Bandar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

aysar قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس ....
> اود اسألك عن طريقة التحميل
> 
> وشكرا


 
ممكن أعرف أي نسخة تشتغل عليها وهل هي أصلية أو ديمو


----------



## KwSalem (10 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس الحفراوي قال:


> أخوي موجودة النسخة الأصلية على النت متوفرة


 
ماعليك زود نورت الكويت بوجودك ..... ممكن تعطيني وصله او موقع لبيع البرنامج orcad v16.2
واكن لك من الشاكرين...


----------



## ghazawy2 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

KwSalem قال:


> ماعليك زود نورت الكويت بوجودك ..... ممكن تعطيني وصله او موقع لبيع البرنامج orcad v16.2
> واكن لك من الشاكرين...


 

InFo: http://www.cadence.com

*What's New in Cadence OrCAD 16.2 Release:*

The new OrCAD release 16.2 boasts a sweeping set of improvements aimed at increasing performance and productivity through new features and functionality. The new technology helps deliver shorter, more predictable design cycles for PCB designs. The OrCAD 16.0 release made a significant investment in improving the ease of use of Cadence OrCAD PCB Editor. The new release continues this emphasis on improving ease of use for all products in OrCAD PCB design technologies, from design creation tools in the front end to PCB layout tools in the back-end. 

*Download Full:*

http://www.4shared.com/file/93519229/27967a02/0ad162part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93367372/485775c6/0ad162part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93521139/bedfa725/0ad162part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93528215/fa11785f/0ad162part03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93533685/c6bbc57b/0ad162part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93535053/bb903d6d/0ad162part05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93537940/9e5aae92/0ad162part06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93546098/2062d817/0ad162part07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93551780/925a66e8/0ad162part08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93560008/ae0b6fe2/0ad162part09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93561568/46266dea/0ad162part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93564109/57aca214/0ad162part11.html

Pass: VNDL


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ghazawy2 قال:


> info: http://www.cadence.com
> 
> *what's new in cadence orcad 16.2 release:*
> 
> ...


 
ألف شكر لك أخوي على المساعدة


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاء خاص من الإدراة تثبيت الموضوع​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ما أدري ليه الإدارة ما تلبي هذا الطلب ألا و هو تثبيت الموضوع هل الموضوع سخيف لهذه الدرجة هل الموضوع لا يخدم المهندسين و لا حتى رد من الإدارة لا بالقبول و لا بالرفض و ما أدري لماذا هذا التصرف يا إدارتنا الحبيبة ​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (28 نوفمبر 2009)

نظراً لعدم رد الإدارة لا بالقبول و لا بالرفض 
على هذا سوف تكون هذه آخر مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى 

دمت بخير يا منتدانا ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*آخى*
*طلبت تثبيت هذا الشرح و أرسلت لى رسالة خاصة قائلا أنك ستعلق عضويتك بهذا المنتدى حتى يكون هناك رد - و فى هذا المنتدى نهتم بعضوية كل مشارك ليفيد أو يستفيد ولكن..*

*هل نتناقش بموضوعية حول هذا الموضوع؟ ربما يكون رأيى خطأ ولكن يجب عدم إغفال أنه جهد كبير قمت به و لك الشكر و جازاك الله عليه خيرا.*

*الأوركاد من أوائل البرامج التى تناولت موضوع الدوائر الإلكترونية ولذا فهو من أقدرها و أكثرها كفاءة ومن أكثرها حرفية و أغلاها سعرا – لذا كان من الطبيعى أن يكون من الصعب جدا وجود نسخة عاملة (غير نسخة **Demo** المطروحة) وقد كنت أستخدم نسخة 3.2 فى بيئة **DOS** و لم أتمكن من ترقيتها لبيئة 98 و أخذت فيها كورس لأتمكن من استعمالها و اشتريت كتب لها و توقفت عند هذا الحد و انتقلت لبرامج أخرى*
*هذا الوضع جعل الشعبية تنتقل لبرامج أخرى مثل **MultiSim** وغيره من البرامج التى توجد منها نسخ متداولة وقد أهدانى أخ فاضل نسخة من **OrCad9** مع برنامج لفكها ولم تعمل هذه النسخة.*
*الهدف من هذه البرامج هو رسم البوردة و المحاكاة مرحلة وسطية قد يحتاج إليها وقد لا يحتاج إليها حسب ظروف الدائرة.*

*طبعا هناك من يهتم بهذا البرنامج لذا سنتحدث عن المادة التى قدمتها بصرف النظر عن كونها لإصدار 9 و الموجود حاليا 16*
*1- **الشرح المقدم يفيد من لديه خبرة بالبرنامج ويريد توضيح فى المحاكاة *
*2- **استخدمت فى شرحك صور مكتوب عليها "بندر هليل الظفيري" ولم تذكر هل هو صاحب هذه الصور والموضوع أم هذا اسمك ، و الموضوع منقول مع التنقيح أم فعلا موضوعك.*
*3- **لم يكن هناك شرح خاص بالقوائم أو أداء البرنامج – فقط بدأت موضوع المحاكاة و قدمت المكتبات على أنها أوامر (على مدى الشرح) و ربما يكون توضيح دور هذه المكتبات و محتوياتها يقدم فائدة كثيرة للقارئ فحسب علمى عن النسخ السابقة هناك نوع قابل للمحاكاة وآخر لا يدخل المحاكاة ولا أعلم مدى تواجد هذا فى النسخ الحديثة من أوركاد.*
*4- **فى أول الصور اخترت وضع بطارية رغم وجود مكون **PWR** فى القائمة اليمنى وهى غالبا ما تستخدم لوضع الجهد المستمر و تعطى القيمة وفى النسخ القديمة و كافة البرامج الأخرى تكون بديلا للبطارية و لم تحدد لماذا هذا الخيار.*
*5- **الصورة التالية وضعت مكون أرضى و عليه مربع أحمر به هذا النص
"هنا نريد إضافة تأريض وإذا لم تضف يطلع لك **Error** لكى تتعود إضافة التأريض فى المعامل" 
أخى هذا التفسير غير صحيح ففى وضع رسم الدوائر لا يهم وضع مكون الأرضى ويمكنك عمل البوردة بدونه لكن فى وضع المحاكاة فكلها تعمل على أساس برنامج **SPICE** والذى يفرض وضع رمز أو مكون الأرضى لتحديد نقطة الصفر والتى هى مرجع **Reference Point** لحساب باقى الجهود والتيارات بالنسبة إليها و سبب ظهور **Error** أن البرنامج لا يستطيع أن يحسب الجهد فى أى نقطة بالنسبة لأى مرجع.
أما مسألة التعود على إضافة التأريض فى المعامل فتأريض المعامل قصة أخرى لا دخل لها بهذا الموضوع
بل على العكس يمكنك وضع عدة علامات أرضى فى رسم و تغيير شكل كل منها و تغيير اسمه أيضا لتوضيح أن هناك عزل بين هذه المسارات وهذه تقنية معروفة و مستخدمة فى كثير من التطبيقات خاصة الطبية أو الدوائر مثل التحكم فى التيار المستمر الناتج من ثايريستور على التيار العمومى بواسطة **Opto-Coupler** حتى لا يصاب المستخدم بصدمة كهربية أو فى كل دوائر التغذية الحديثة التى تستخدم **Switching Regulator** بعد تقويم 220 من المنبع.*
*6- **الصورة التالية تقول إذا ظهرت هذه العلامة اضغط ضغطة واحدة – ما هذه العلامة و لماذا تظهر و إذا لم تظهر ماذا يكون الوضع؟ لا شرح ولا توضيح.*
*7- **يلى ذلك كثير من الصور التى توضح قوائم تختار منها واحدة لكن لم تشرح أى منها ولم تشرح لماذا تم الاختيار ولم تشرح **Nodes* 
*8- **فى المشاركة رقم2 تحدد مصدر متردد دون شرح أن هناك أكثر من مصدر و ما الفرق بينها ومتى يستخدم كل منها.*
*9- **ثم نافذة بها نهاية المنحنى 3 مللى ثانية (لماذا؟) يريد القارئ أن يتعلم كيف يختار القيمة المناسبة. وبالمثل فى مربع إذا لم تضع قيمة سيخرج المنحنى متعرج!!!! هل أى قيمة؟
المربع الأول **Run To Time** يحدد المدى الذى يريد المستخدم رؤيته أو حساب محاكاته
و أغفلت مربع **Start Saving Data After** رغم أهميته فهو يحدد متى يبدأ رسم النتائج
ثم المربع الأخير **Maximum step size** وهو المرحلة التى يتقدمها بعد كل مرة فهو يحسب نقاط على المنحنى ويجب أن تكون العلاقة بينهم أن الزمن الأول بعد الزمن الثانى و الزمن الثالث أصغر بكثير لكى يرسم نقاط موضوعية .*
*10- ** ثم يتوالى وضع الصور بدون شرح كافى لنهاية هذه المشاركة فنجد الرسم اليدوى لتوضيح **Offset** والذى نقل كما هو دون محاولة رسمه فى **Paint** أو داخل أوركاد نفسه أو توضيحه على دائرة سابقة بإضافة **Offset** وبيان أثره على الخرج.*
*11- ** نأتى للدرس الثالث بعنوان "**التعامل مع المصدر** AC **بدلالة التردد ( و هو مفيد في تصميم الفلاتر** Filters **في معرفة* *خرج الدائرة**(**"** حيث نجد مربع به هذا النص
"يتم فى هذا المصدر رسم المنحنى بدلالة التردد وهو يختلف عن المصدر الذى تعرفنا عليه فى الدرس الثانى وهو **VSIN** الذى يتم رسم المنحنى بدلالة الوقت. انتبه! وفرق بينهما"
ماذا تعنى هذه الجملة؟ 
أولا : لا يتم فى المصدر رسم أى شيء و يمكنك اختيار أى مصدر و رسم ما تريد وهذا قد يقود المستخدم لعدم الحصول على نتائج.**
ثانيا : مع المصدر الأول ذو التردد الثابت **VSIN** يمكنك استخدام الرسم بدلالة التردد لتحديد منحنى استجابة شيء ما مثل دوائر الرنين رغم أن المصدر ثابت التردد.
ثالثا : لم يتم توضيح الفرق بينهما و شرح كيفية ضبط كل منهما ولم يشرح الفرق بين **Linear, Logarithmic** و متى يستخدم كل منهما.*
*12- ** نأتى للدرس الرابع وفيه أيضا نتعرض لمصدر جديد وهو **Pulse** دون أى شرح ثم رسم به مربع يقول "أنت تضع القيم التى تريدها" ولم تقل كيف و لا معنى كل قيمة منها. ثم صورة تعيد فيها المربع السابق عرضه وهنا تحدد **Run To Time=50uS** و **Start Saving At =0 ** ثم **Maximum Step Time= 3u** دون شرح لم اختلفت هذه القيم هذه المرة.*
*13- ** أخيرا رسم لتوضيح قيم ضبط هذا المصدر و رغم أنها جاءت متأخرة و الأفضل وجودها قبل ضبط القيم ليتعرف المستخدم على أى أساس يضبط، إلا أن هنا ملاحظة وهى أن عادة يقاس عرض النبضة **Per** وهى اختصار **Period** من بدء النبضة لبدء التالية لتجنب تعقيد حساب نصف هذا الزمن وذاك و أيضا يميز **TD** وهى اختصار **Time Delay** على أنها تأجيل بدء النبضات فترة ما. هل أوركاد يتبنى هذا المفهوم المختلف و التأكيد على توضيح هذا الاختلاف (الرسم من ملف المساعدة الملحق بالبرنامج) أم هذا الرسم أتى من شرح آخر لا علاقة له بالبرنامج وهنا وجب التنويه؟؟*
*14- ** نأتى للمشاركة الخامسة و لم نذكر كيف نحصل على موجة مثلثة مثلا.*
*15- ** ثم نأتى للدرس السادس ولا داعى لذكر أن أشكال ليساجو هذه تستخدم مع الأوسيلوسكوب التماثلى لتعويض نقص نطاقه الترددى بينما الحاسب نظريا لا حدود لمحاكاته وقد حاكيت به ترددات أعلى من جيجا فالمسألة بالنسبة له أرقام ولكن شرح فكرة **Phase shift** هى الهامة فى الموضوع.
مرة ثالثة قيم المربعات الثلاث تختلف دون ذكر توضيح. *
*16- ** ثم صورة فيها تقول هنا اضغط ضغطة واحدة ولم تقل لماذا وعلى القارئ أن يعود لمقارنة الرسوم الثلاث ليدرك أنك تختار المولد رقم 3 ولا توضح لماذا هو 3 وأين ذهب 1،2 ولا معنى
**V(V+),V(R1-1),V(C1)** الخ
ولا شرح للنصف الأيمن من واجهة الحوار و المسمى **Functions Or Macros** كما أن هنا نقطة بالغة الخطورة أن المستخدم لو أخطأ ووقع المقاومة يمينها يسارا لن يحصل على النتائج المرسومة!!*
*17- ** الدرس السادس والذى يتحدث عن تغيير قيمة مكون و تأثيره على الخرج.
النقاط السابقة حول الرسم دون الشرح أيضا هنا لكن ما نركز عليه هنا هو ما قيمة هذا الأمر؟ 
عادة يكون المصمم يعلم القانون الذى يحسب و يختار به قيم مكوناته وليس فى حاجة لهذه الخطوة لإدراك شيء ما أو يعلم ما خفى عنه .
هذه الخاصية هامة للمحترف حتى يتمكن من تغيير قيم كثير من المكونات معا مثل المكثفات الكيماوية والترانزيستورات معا ويبحث تأثير التقادم أو تغير درجات الحرارة أو مدى الحصول على دوائر عاملة باستخدام مكونات تتراوح قيمها +/- 10% مثلا ولكن الشرح جعلها تبدو "إن لم تعرف القانون – جرب".*
*18- ** المشاركة رقم 9 يسأل العضو **eexee2006** السؤال التالى
لو سمحت حبيت استفسر على كيفيت حساب **delay and power dispation**
انا مصمم **logic ircuit** ياليت توضح لى طريقة حسابها
وكان الرد "أرجو أن توضح السؤال أكثر"
فى حين السؤال واضح أنه يطلب حساب زمن التأخير والقدرة وما عليك سوى طلب الدائرة منه وشرح كيف يمكنه عمل ذلك!!!! و عندما وضع شرحا لاحقا لم تتمكن من إجابة طلبه ولا يخفى أن عند تثبيت الموضوع ستكثر الأسئلة 

*
*أكتفى بهذا القدر وفى انتظار شرح أخر أكثر تفصيلا و شمولا*
*أنا لا أقلل من قدر هذا الجهد ولكن الأفضل أن يكون عن فهم أعمق مع استعداد كامل للرد على كل استفسار أو ذكر أنه منقول من (مع ذكر المصدر) حتى لا تكون هناك متابعة والمسؤولية تقع على المؤلف وأيضا للأمانة العلمية*​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا و سهلا مشرفنا الكريم 

أنا أولا وقفت العضوية لسبب واحد فقط ألا و هو تجاهل الإدارة لطلبي لا بالرفض و لا بالقبول عموما مدام تم الرد إن شاء الله سوف أعود و بقوة 

ثانياً أنا لست متخصصاً بالبرنامج ولا أعرف كل شيء فيه لأن هذا يعتبر أحتراف كبير يقوم به موظفون في شركات كبيرة و أنا مجرد طالب عندما قمت بعمل هذا الشرح يعني لو قدمت 10 % من عمل البرنامج لكفى في وجهة نظري لا يجب علي شرح كل صغيرة و كبيرة في البرنامج و لن تجد على النت أحد يشرح أي برنامج و يذكر فيه كل شيء عن البرنامج لأن هذا يعتبر تأليف لكتاب تبلغ صفحاته بالمئات لكن أردت فتح أبواب في هذا البرنامج 

ثالثا أنا لا اعلم بالضبط ما هي المشكلة في شح المعلومات عن هذا البرنامج في النت فاشروحات ليست كثيرة مع أن هذا البرنامج يهتم به كثير من الشركات و المؤلفون لكتب عالمية تدرس بالجامعات حاولت بقدر وسعي جمع أكثر حول البرنامج من النت و الكتب و الحمد لله طلعت بنتيجة ليست سيئة في و جهة نظري 

رابعا بعض النقاط أنا أخالف فيها يا مشرفنا الحبيب منها عدم إجابتي لبعض الأسئلة و هذا ليس عيبا العيب أني أقوم و أتفلسف و أنا لا اعلم و هذه لا اعتبرها سلبية و قد اعتبرتها نقدا علي ثم بصراحة وجدت نقداً على نقاط كما يقال تفتيش بين السطور لنقاط صغيرة جدا مثال عندما تظهر العلامة الحمراء اضغط هنا أنت تقول لماذا لا تشرح هذه أشرح ماذا ؟ طبيعة البرنامج تقول هكذا أي تسهيلا للذي يشبك الدائرة لكي يتأكد أن التوصيل تم ما اعتقد في هذه المعلومة أي خطأ يذكر 

خامسا الشرح لي كاملاً ثم شيء طبيعي أنني لا ادخل و اسجل بالمنتى باسمي و هذا متعارف عليها في كل المنتديات لأنه يعتبر لقب و ليس اسم لكن تطمن الشرح لي و هذا اسمي 

سادسا ليس من الضروري تثبيت الموضوع أنه يجب على صاحب الموضوع الإجابة على كل الأسئلة أنا اعرف أن تثبيت الموضوع يفيد الآخرين و هذا مشهور في اغلب المنتديات 

سابعا اعترف أنني عندي أخطاء و النقد البناء مطلوب 

دمت بخير و عافية يا مشرفنا العزيز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس الحفراوي قال:


> أهلا و سهلا مشرفنا الكريم
> 
> أنا أولا وقفت العضوية لسبب واحد فقط ألا و هو تجاهل الإدارة لطلبي لا بالرفض و لا بالقبول عموما مدام تم الرد إن شاء الله سوف أعود و بقوة


مرحبا بعودتك وهذا مانتمناه أن تعود وبقوة - وفقك الله


> ثانياً أنا لست متخصصاً بالبرنامج ولا أعرف كل شيء فيه لأن هذا يعتبر أحتراف كبير يقوم به موظفون في شركات كبيرة و أنا مجرد طالب عندما قمت بعمل هذا الشرح يعني لو قدمت 10 % من عمل البرنامج لكفى في وجهة نظري لا يجب علي شرح كل صغيرة و كبيرة في البرنامج و لن تجد على النت أحد يشرح أي برنامج و يذكر فيه كل شيء عن البرنامج لأن هذا يعتبر تأليف لكتاب تبلغ صفحاته بالمئات لكن أردت فتح أبواب في هذا البرنامج


بدأت ردى وانهيته بأنه جهد كبير و تشكر عليه ولم أقلل من شأنه - فقط أردت توضيح كيف يكون اقوى و أفيد


> ثالثا أنا لا اعلم بالضبط ما هي المشكلة في شح المعلومات عن هذا البرنامج في النت فاشروحات ليست كثيرة مع أن هذا البرنامج يهتم به كثير من الشركات و المؤلفون لكتب عالمية تدرس بالجامعات حاولت بقدر وسعي جمع أكثر حول البرنامج من النت و الكتب و الحمد لله طلعت بنتيجة ليست سيئة في و جهة نظري


شرحتهذا السبب فى بداية ردى أنه عالى التقنية ولا يمكن إيجاد نسخة مضروبة بسهولة كغيرة من البرامج و ارتفاع سعرة يجعل تواجده كما ذكرت لدى الشركات الكبيرة ومن يعمل عليه فيها يستطيع قراءة ملف المساعدة واستخلاص النتائج التى يريدها


> رابعا بعض النقاط أنا أخالف فيها يا مشرفنا الحبيب منها عدم إجابتي لبعض الأسئلة و هذا ليس عيبا العيب أني أقوم و أتفلسف و أنا لا اعلم و هذه لا اعتبرها سلبية و قد اعتبرتها نقدا علي ثم بصراحة وجدت نقداً على نقاط كما يقال تفتيش بين السطور لنقاط صغيرة جدا مثال عندما تظهر العلامة الحمراء اضغط هنا أنت تقول لماذا لا تشرح هذه أشرح ماذا ؟ طبيعة البرنامج تقول هكذا أي تسهيلا للذي يشبك الدائرة لكي يتأكد أن التوصيل تم ما اعتقد في هذه المعلومة أي خطأ يذكر


هذاالنقد ليس تقليلا من شأنك وشأن المجهود الذى بذلته وذكرت ذلك ولكنه من خبرتى الطويلة فى تدريس الإلكترونيات و معناتى من بعض الشرح الذى يضع أسئلة أكثر مما يقدم إجابات - حاولت أن أوضح لك كيف يفكر الآخر - أى الذى تقدم له شرحك حتى يكون أكثر كمالا - والكمال لله وحدة طبعا لكن السعى نحوه مطلوب


> خامسا الشرح لي كاملاً ثم شيء طبيعي أنني لا ادخل و اسجل بالمنتى باسمي و هذا متعارف عليها في كل المنتديات لأنه يعتبر لقب و ليس اسم لكن تطمن الشرح لي و هذا اسمي


أخى فى هذه النقطة أعتقد انك لا تلومنى على تحرى الحقيقة فهى مسؤوليتى تجاه المنتدى ولا وسيلة لى للتأكد سوى بسؤالك


> سادسا ليس من الضروري تثبيت الموضوع أنه يجب على صاحب الموضوع الإجابة على كل الأسئلة أنا اعرف أن تثبيت الموضوع يفيد الآخرين و هذا مشهور في اغلب المنتديات
> 
> سابعا اعترف أنني عندي أخطاء و النقد البناء مطلوب
> 
> دمت بخير و عافية يا مشرفنا العزيز


 دمت بخير وعافية يا أخى وارجو الآ تأخذ ردى على محمل سيء
أنا شخصيا لى شروحات كثيرة فى أكثر من منتدى وغير مثبته ولم أهتم لأنى أقدم ما أقدمه لوجه الله لا أطلب من وراءه وضع ما أو شيء ما واترك لكل منتدى أن يفعل بما أقدم ما يشاء ولا يعوقنى ذلك عن استمرار العطاء

فى انتظار عودتك بإذن الله


----------



## ahmedtito80 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا على مجهودك الرائع بس يا ريت لو عندك الرنامج نفسه ترفعه والف شكر


----------



## fathi_mohamed16 (5 يناير 2010)

الف شكر علي الشرح الوافي


----------



## Ammar alibrahim (7 يناير 2010)

_ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز .......... جزاك اللة خير_​


----------



## علوش 62 (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا لهذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ahmadyousef88 (2 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يا مهندس

احنا في الجامعة كنا نشتغل على برنامج
Multisim

لكن اكتشفت من دروسك ان هذا البرنامج اسهل و عملي أكثر ومفيد أكثر في التصميم

في حين ان الملتيسيم مفيد أكثر في التعليم ,,,

لكن عندي سؤال ؟؟؟

هل هذا البرنامج هو الأفضل من ناحية التصميم من البرامج الأخرى ؟؟؟

أم انه هو الأسهل في التعامل ؟؟؟

شكرا مرة أخرى ,,,,


----------



## مون22 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكــــراً..


----------



## genie2 (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا باش مهندس 
و لي طلب من فضلك هلا اعدت رفع الصور 
لان هدا الشرح مفيد و قد افادني بالدات


----------



## genie2 (14 فبراير 2010)

يا اخ المهندس الحفراوي
هل انت معنا فلتكن نشطا و تكمل جميلك
و ترفع لنا الصور من جديد
هكدا الموضوع لن يكون له نفع


----------



## Eng_Bandar (20 فبراير 2010)

أتأسف كثير لكم أخواني الكرام على التأخير بسبب ظروفي الصعبة و للتو عرفت أن الصور تم إزالتها إن شاء الله سوف أنزل الصور قريبا


----------



## ahmed.obaya (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Eng_Bandar (26 فبراير 2010)

كل الملفات بصيغة pdf ​ 
الدرس الأول​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11695689/6238b61f/__online.html​ 
الدرس الثاني ​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11695773/4b729f9/__online.html​ 
الدرس الثالث​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11695800/d9a3a9b9/__online.html​ 
الدرس الرابع​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11695818/ce6310ca/__online.html​ 
الدرس الخامس​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11695855/d4bea973/_online.html​ 
الدرس السادس​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11695899/71bdaa54/__online.html​ 
الدرس السابع​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11695975/e74aa1c6/__online.html​ 
الدرس الثامن​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696036/74ba119/__online.html​ 
الدرس التاسع​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696066/7a3c555c/__online.html​ 
الدرس العاشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696096/fda44993/__online.html​ 
الدرس الحادي عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696133/76e33fa1/___online.html​ 
الدرس الثاني عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696177/15e23ebc/___online.html​ 
الدرس الثالث عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696216/36f917f5/___online.html​ 
الدرس الرابع عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696367/f7ddb93/___online.html​ 
الدرس الخامس عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696396/ffe2f7ca/___online.html​ 
الدرس السادس عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696414/dc7a0a6b/___online.html​ 
الدرس السابع عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696443/3f696b8d/___online.html​ 
الدرس الثامن عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696510/dad5a445/___online.html​ 
الدرس التاسع عشر​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696577/12eb9660/___online.html​ 
الدرس العشرون​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696597/8c68bbee/__online.html​ 
الدرس الحادي و العشرون​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11696631/9da24808/___.html

الدرس الثاني و العشرون

http://www.2shared.com/file/11696676/67aa18af/___.html

الدرس الثالث و العشرون و الأخير

سوف أضعه قريباً إن شاء الله ​


----------



## genie2 (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الحفراوي 
و لكن الروابط لا تعمل جيدا
فملفات كلها بصيغة اش تي ام ال 
و ليستpdf لو تستطيع ان تعيد رفعها في مجلد واحد و في موقع غير 2shared
و جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Bandar (28 فبراير 2010)

الروابط تعمل مية مية 
سؤال هل تعرف تحمل من هذا الموقع ؟؟ لأنه يمكن السبب من هذا إذا ما تعرف أشرح لك مو مشكلة


----------



## genie2 (28 فبراير 2010)

ربما نعم لأني عند استكمال الصفحة اجد 
Save file to your PC: click here
فاضغط على click here
لكن عند استكمال التحميل يكون الملف على هيئة html و ليس pdf 
ربما هناك خطأ او ما شابه 
اعدرني اخي على الازعاج فانا محتاج بدروسك التي افادتني كثيرا 
تقبل مروري و حفظك الله في دنيك و دنياك


----------



## Eng_Bandar (28 فبراير 2010)

طريقتك في التحميل صحيحة

أخي الكريم هل تستعمل برامج مثل Download manager إذا كنت تستخدمها فلا تحاول أنك تستخدمها لأن بعض المواقع لا تدعم هذه البرامج و إن شاء الله أكون في انتظارك حول هذه المشكلة


----------



## genie2 (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي 
لقد حلت المشكلة 
ربما كان مشكل من الموقع 
لقد استطعت تحميل جل الملفات
اعدرني اتعببتك معي


----------



## Eng_Bandar (1 مارس 2010)

لا عادي أخوي لا تعب و لا شي


----------



## الحكمة ضآلتي (29 مايو 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا 
شرح رااااااااااااائع ومميز استفدت منه كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا واحيي خلقك الكريم وتواضعك استمر في ابداعاتك ولا تبخل علينا


----------



## mssa (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو القيس (5 يونيو 2010)

انا لل تظهر عندي الصورة لماذا؟ 
شكرا سلفاً


----------



## Eng_Bandar (6 يونيو 2010)

> انا لل تظهر عندي الصورة لماذا؟
> 
> شكرا سلفاً


 



كلامك صحيح الموقع الذي تم رفع الصور عليه يوجد مشكلة به لكن أنا رفعت كل الدروس في الرابط التالي​ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121444-10.html​ 
عفوا خلفاً​ 

ترقبوا الدروس الجديدة في عالم المتعة 

OrCAD​


----------



## hossam hmdy (11 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## adelhamz (29 فبراير 2012)

merci


----------



## ISRAA MO (12 أبريل 2012)

*سؤال*

اخى اريد السؤال اذا تكرمت 
هلأ انا الشريط اللى بطلع منه الادوات مثل ac ,......وغيره مش موجود كيف اظهره 
وشكرا


----------



## أبو أمامة (13 فبراير 2013)

*شكراً لكم على الشرح*​


----------



## أبو أمامة (13 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن صور الشرح لا تظهر لي فما السببِ*​


----------



## أبو أمامة (13 فبراير 2013)

<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="color:#0000ff;"><font size="5"><strong>إذا سمحت صور الشرح لا تظهر</strong></font></span></div>


----------



## أبو أمامة (13 فبراير 2013)

_*عفواً إذا سمحت صور الشرح لا تظهر​*_​


----------



## محمد مازن محمد (5 يوليو 2013)

رجاء ارسال ملفات شرح اوركاد على العنوان [email protected] ولكم جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ادور (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكوررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## aya-hannoura (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكوررررررر علي مجهودك


----------



## 2aljalal (19 يوليو 2013)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا


----------

